# Butchers really get my goat



## Bribie G (5/5/15)

I love goat meat but it's very rare outside capital cities. I've asked several butchers but their eyes either glaze over or they simply say "never heard of any round here, mate".

Last week Aldi, nationally, had goat leg on special in all their stores. I rocked up to our local in Taree and it was all gone. The girl said they were amazed at the uptake, the shelf was stripped in half a day. So there is an unmet demand and butchers are no doubt scrambling to meet this and make some dollars.

as if

Local Butcher's response? Typical glazed look accompanied by body language that indicated they would rather not talk to this annoying person.

RANT:

Is it any wonder that local butchers are a dying breed with their set in stone range of .. for example ... rump steak, sirloin steak, porterhouse steak, T Bone steak, diced steak, mince, now **** off.
They also seem to be abandoning a lot of the old favourites. A few weeks ago I asked a young butcher for calf liver. Never heard of it.
Pork rashers? What's a rasher? You mean ribs? No, rashers of belly pork without the bone. Never heard of it.
Boned out leg of lamb? Sorry mate the guy who can do that isn't in today.
Aldi have butterflied legs all the time.

/RANT


----------



## Airgead (5/5/15)

You need a better butcher. We've been going to ours for 20 years. First it was Bill, then he retired and sold the business to his apprentice (well... was his apprentice... had been with him for 15+ years at the time) Rob.

Now Rob has his son working there as an apprentice.

They have all the old favourites. Don;'t even bat an eyelid when I ask for some of the more unusual cuts. Rob loves it. Gives him a chance to practice some cuts he doesn't get to do often. Anything they don't have ready, they will cut from a carcass in the coolroom or order in. Most of the time when the missus goes in there she will ask for something in the display and he will go and cut some much better ones fresh for her. She will even put up with being called Luv or Darl.

They smoke their own hams and chickens. Make their own bacon. Brine their own corned beef....

Mind you... if you get Old Jack, who has been with the business since before anyone can remember, he must be 80 at least, it can be a bit interesting. He's more than a little deaf so it does turn into a bit of a meat lottery. No one really minds though.

You obviously just have crap butchers up your way.


----------



## Grott (5/5/15)

Your so right in lot of cases with butchers. Go and ask for a mutton or hogget leg! Even ask for the whole mutton or hogget sheep.


----------



## Bridges (5/5/15)

My local coles always have goat. Made some tasty curries with it. May be worth a try if you have one near.


----------



## Airgead (5/5/15)

Oh... and Bribie - takes about 2 minutes to de bone a lamb leg once you know how... https://www.youtube.com/user/theMainmealideas?v=IpTDLA3pK6Y


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

Our local fruit/veg/deli place have goat packs just about every time I go there. I absolutely love it in curries and other slow cooked/pulled meat dishes.

So sweet, juicy and tender. Probably my favourite meat to slow cook with.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/5/15)

Probably doesn't help their business a great deal that 80% of their opening hours coincide with everyone else's working hours. Where I lived in Sydney before the move south, there were 3 butchers within easy reach, but all were open from 9 to 5 during the week and from 9 to 12 on Saturdays. One even mentioned to me that they did over 50% of their business on Saturdays. Not sure if they were dumb, lazy or there's some crazy council rule that didn't let them open outside the traditional hours.

That and not selling goat


----------



## Killer Brew (5/5/15)

We are blessed with quality butchers around my way. Looking for something different? Come back in 15 mins and we will have it prepared for you. I try to never get meat from the supermarkets, only really happens when the butchers are shut (which I agree is a problem but not one isolated to butchers).


----------



## Killer Brew (5/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Probably doesn't help their business a great deal that 80% of their opening hours coincide with everyone else's working hours. Where I lived in Sydney before the move south, there were 3 butchers within easy reach, but all were open from 9 to 5 during the week and from 9 to 12 on Saturdays. One even mentioned to me that they did over 50% of their business on Saturdays. Not sure if they were dumb, lazy or there's some crazy council rule that didn't let them open outside the traditional hours.
> 
> That and not selling goat


More likely that there cost of staying open isn't justified by the additional turnover whereas the supermarkets can absorb it. Don't think that they just stay open to keep their customers happy. It has long been a tactic to squeeze the smaller operators. Case in point would be the deregulation of shopping hours in Perth around 3 years back and what that has done to the specialty shops since it cam in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/5/15)

I'm surrounded by decent butchers which are open 7 days and decent hours


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

A bit OT, but at least we can still get meats/etc outside of normal working hours.

Having just gone through the whole mortgage sitch again along with some other loans, banks really should be open for longer than 9-4:30..

It really grinds my goat.


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

Got a great halal butcher near me open 8-5, seven days a week. Plenty of goat fillets, goat leg, goat curry, whole goat.

Obviously no pork and I'm taking a risk that every time I shop there, Stepahanie Bannister cries but I can cope.


----------



## tavas (5/5/15)

sponge said:


> A bit OT, but at least we can still get meats/etc outside of normal working hours.
> 
> Having just gone through the whole mortgage sitch again along with some other loans, banks really should be open for longer than 9-4:30..
> 
> It really grinds my goat.


Get a good mortgage broker. They can save a lot of running around.


----------



## tavas (5/5/15)

Further OT, I wish car yards were open all day Saturday instead of late Wednesday night (WA).


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

tavas said:


> Get a good mortgage broker. They can save a lot of running around.


I just like complaining. Starting to show my age..


----------



## indica86 (5/5/15)

manticle said:


> Got a great halal butcher near me open 8-5, seven days a week. Plenty of goat fillets, goat leg, goat curry, whole goat.
> 
> Obviously no pork and I'm taking a risk that every time I shop there, Stepahanie Bannister cries but I can cope.


Not HALAL??? Where do you get off funding ISIS like that?
I can't believe anyone would pollute their mouths with that poison.
Un Australian.













Yeah, whatever.

Love goat. My local butcher does 1/4s for $10.50 kg. Yummy stuff.
Mind you old mate does free range lamb for $14 kg and pork for $17 kg.
Other old mate does happy cow for $10 kg.

Hmmm, love it.
Need to find some chickens though.

Where has my chicken gone?


----------



## pat_00 (5/5/15)

The opening hours shits me too, as I will only buy pork if I get it from a butcher who knows their stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/15)

I have to get my goat meat down in Airgead's territory, when I'm down in Hornsby or Cha-woo.

I miss the old Halal butcher in Fortitude Valley, often stocks camel as well.

mmm cammmellllll :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (5/5/15)

A lot of the problem with your modern butchery, particularly the ones in shopping centres that are part of large chains, is that the bloke in the apron behind the counter is probably not a butcher. They are a meat salesperson. Probably never held a knife in their lives.

The one real butcher in the shop (if there is one and they aren't all back at the central warehouse) works out the back prepping the meat for the counter. Probably comes in at 4am to prep it all before opening and is gone by 10am. Never talks to a customer.

The bloke behind the counter just sells it to you and knows SFA about what he's selling. I once (in a fit of weakness) went to a butcher in the local westfield and asked the bloke selling me the meat his recommendation for cooking what I'd just bought. His reply - "Wouldn't know... I'm a vegetarian". Asking someone like that whether they stock something not in the counter, or asking them to tunnel bone and butterfly a lamb leg is a pretty pointless exercise.

Edit - Bribie - Where's your favourite place for goat round us? I tend to pick it up at the local Indian supermarket or there is a halal butcher (shhh don't tell anyone) in Asquith. I have gotten Rob to order it in for me a few times but tend to just pick it up at the Indian place when I'm stocking up on other stuff.


----------



## sp0rk (5/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> I have to get my goat meat down in Airgead's territory, when I'm down in Hornsby or Cha-woo.
> 
> I miss the old Halal butcher in Fortitude Valley, often stocks camel as well.
> 
> mmm cammmellllll :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


Great Ocean Foods in Coffs does game meats
http://www.greatoceanfoods.com.au/game-meat-and-game-birds
I believe they have camel from time to time

I think Hunter Valley Chicken & Game get theirs from the same source
http://hvcg.com.au/


----------



## stux (5/5/15)

Nice butcher down the road here. A keen fresh faced butcher bought the old tired one and gutted it. Put in an aging room, and started staying open till 7pm

Now they have a game section, their own cured and dry aged range and will do anything you want. Theres also a nice whole sale butcher in emu plains which sources local animals


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

Topic title should be 'butchers rarely get my goat'.
Then there would be two puns about meat in one line.


----------



## Rambo (5/5/15)

There is plenty to go around thats for sure.... Most of them heading out of the country to Asia though.

This was taken in Bourke a couple of years ago as part of a Uni assignment... The guy who owns the property said he prefers lamb, and rarely eats it himself.


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

Goat is just that bit richer and often less fatty depending on the animal and cut. Roasting a leg later this week. Keep the bone in, bribie.


----------



## Camo6 (5/5/15)

manticle said:


> Topic title should be 'butchers rarely get my goat'.
> Then there would be two puns about meat in one line.


Hmmm, I miss the old Mants with his far subtler humour. You've changed man.


To stay on topic: I love meat in almost all forms but have yet to discover a good butcher in my area. Any outer eastern burbanites know of one that supplies game meat around the Croydon/Mooroolbark/Lilydale area?


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/15)

OT, perhaps, but I contacted Hunter Valley Chicken & Game about some muttonbird, as you may know it's muttonbird season.

Could not help me, but sounded like Would not. I even advised that I'd probably get a few birds and see if anyone else was interested. Oh well, time for a trip to Tassie.

(edit* - I bought some curry goat at the Indian Raj in Hamilton a while back, and my missus ate it, but didn't believe it was goat. Now refuses to eat from said establishment in case they give her goat, as she has no idea what the meat is, and obviously doesn't trust this mischievous lad.)


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Hmmm, I miss the old Mants with his far subtler humour. You've changed man.


I had to turn the volume up because people kept missing it.


----------



## mckenry (5/5/15)

Stux said:


> Nice butcher down the road here. A keen fresh faced butcher bought the old tired one and gutted it. Put in an aging room, and started staying open till 7pm
> 
> Now they have a game section, their own cured and dry aged range and will do anything you want. Theres also a nice whole sale butcher in emu plains which sources local animals


I'm up the mountains a bit. Is this butcher open Sundays? If so, can you pm me the name/address etc? ta


----------



## mckenry (5/5/15)

Associated, so not completely O/T. Can any of you get Kangaroo from a butcher? I can only get it at Woolworths here. I prefer to support my local little guy, but none of the butchers around here will do it, or goat for that matter. They just say too many people dont like it or it offends people. The irony is not lost between us....
I miss my old butcher. He sold platypus. Tasted kind of like a mix between koala and dolphin.


----------



## indica86 (5/5/15)

manticle said:


> Goat is just that bit richer and often less fatty depending on the animal and cut. Roasting a leg later this week. Keep the bone in, bribie.



I find goat a lot milder than lamb which can fucken stink when bought from the supermarket.


----------



## vykuza (5/5/15)

Inner West Sydney, I can get goat from my local shopping centre butcher, and they can and do cut from carcass in the back if you want as well.

Even better is a place in Marrickville called Feather and Bone. This is by far the most amazing butcher operation you've ever seen. Hugely expensive, but the quality is absolutely amazing. They also teach whole animal butchery if you're keen.

Price list is here: http://www.featherandbone.com.au/pdf/FandB_The_List_of_Everything.pdf

No affiliation, but a happy customer. We eat less meat, but much better quality now.


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/5/15)

Rambo said:


> _DSC2462.jpg
> 
> There is plenty to go around thats for sure.... Most of them heading out of the country to Asia though.
> 
> This was taken in Bourke a couple of years ago as part of a Uni assignment... The guy who owns the property said he prefers lamb, and rarely eats it himself.


I'm heading up to Cobar tomorrow. Do it every year for a 4wd event. When I started going 5 years ago I thought that's what they farmed. All the cattle/sheep stations had millions of goats and I never saw a sheep or a cow. What else would I think


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

indica86 said:


> I find goat a lot milder than lamb which can fucken stink when bought from the supermarket.


Rich in a good way - more flavoursome I guess. Definitely not rich in a stinky way.
McKenry - I'm lucky enough to live and work close to vic market. The chicken pantry is a game butcher within and sell the loveliest, tenderest kanga fillets ever found. Free range chook, bush hen, camel, wallaby, crocodile, emu, quail, goose, squab, venison, duck, you name it so long as it isn't pork, beef or lamb. Hope I can find an equivalent near Hobart.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/15)

There is good money in goats out west. In fact they the suit the country well. They dont every last blade of grass like sheep, preferring a mix of grass, sticks, shrubs, trees etc..

They are also a lot cheaper to keep then sheep. They dont suffer the fly strike and worms as much. There pretty much a set and forget animal. unlike sheep which can be hard work.

Goat on a spit is glorious. Especially if you can get the goat a few weeks before hand and grain feed him to get a bit of fat on him prior to roasting on the spit


----------



## Camo6 (5/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is good money in goats out west. In fact they the suit the country well. They dont every last blade of grass like sheep, preferring a mix of grass, sticks, shrubs, trees etc..
> 
> They are also a lot cheaper to keep then sheep. They dont suffer the fly strike and worms as much. There pretty much a set and forget animal. unlike sheep which can be hard work.
> 
> Goat on a spit is glorious. Especially if you can get the goat a few weeks before hand and grain feed him to get a bit of fat on him prior to roasting on the spit


Feral goats are a gold mine. There's plenty of large property owners that won't let anyone on to shoot goats anymore as they make good money trapping them around watering holes and trucking them out. Money for jam.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/5/15)

I see it rarely, (a wholesaler in Chelsea Vic) and noticed it isn't around for long.
Its pretty good stuff but cant really rate it better than Lamb at same price.
A little different, good, and I wouldn't hesitate to get it again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Feral goats are a gold mine. There's plenty of large property owners that won't let anyone on to shoot goats anymore as they make good money trapping them around watering holes and trucking them out. Money for jam.


A mates old man had 30,000 acres between Wilcania & Tilpa, property called Old Trevalyn. Went out there a couple of times. His neighbour used to go onto surrounding properties and round them up. Pay the farmer a few $ per head, then truck them to his place. He would draft them out into separate paddocks. Then when he had enough of each group he would sell them, mostly overseas. he made more of goats than sheep or cattle, and a lot less work.

**** he had some goats...never seen so many


----------



## barls (5/5/15)

bribe try the farmers markets up there. also ill ask my mum where to get goat up there.


----------



## Feldon (5/5/15)

OT, but meat-related for those interested. Came across this story about how modern (and tasteless) chicken breeds were developed as a result of food rationing in the US during WWII.

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/why-everything-now-tastes-like-chicken-except-chicken/story-fneuz8zj-1227323144992


----------



## sp0rk (5/5/15)

Feldon said:


> OT, but meat-related for those interested. Came across this story about how modern (and tasteless) chicken breeds were developed as a result of food rationing in the US during WWII.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/why-everything-now-tastes-like-chicken-except-chicken/story-fneuz8zj-1227323144992


IDGAF about how it tastes as long as I get mad protein for getting huge gainz in the gym, bro


----------



## Camo6 (5/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A mates old man had 30,000 acres between Wilcania & Tilpa, property called Old Trevalyn. Went out there a couple of times. His neighbour used to go onto surrounding properties and round them up. Pay the farmer a few $ per head, then truck them to his place. He would draft them out into separate paddocks. Then when he had enough of each group he would sell them, mostly overseas. he made more of goats than sheep or cattle, and a lot less work.
> 
> **** he had some goats...never seen so many


But do they call you Stu the Great Goat Spotter?


----------



## Mr B (5/5/15)

pat_00 said:


> The opening hours shits me too, as I will only buy pork if I get it from a butcher who knows their stuff.



"Dear Butcher, can I please have some pork"

"Sure mate, here ya go"

"Hmmmm, are you sure its pork?"

"Yeah mate, pork"

"Really?"

"Yep"

"Are you sure?"

"Yep"

"Where does it come from then"

"From out the back"

"Out the back?"

"Yeah mate, out the back"

"No, really, what animal?"

"What animal?"

"Yeah, what animal?"

"Pigs mate"

"Ahh, you do know your stuff, i'll take it"

(I could have kept going, heehee)


----------



## toolio666 (5/5/15)

For those down in the SE suburbs of Melbourne (ok, Cranbourne West I think), Brian's Gourmet Meats at the Marriott Waters Shopping Centre... Brian is a true butcher. If he hasn't got it, he'll be able to help find it. All the old butcher jokes, knows how to cook everything & a great bloke for a beer.


----------



## waggastew (5/5/15)

Bribie,

Its a 1hr crack but I am pretty sure the butcher in the main street of Wauchope has goat listed on their chalkboard most of the time. Probably worth calling them to check before trekking up the highway. Call into the Black Duck Brewery or Wicked Elf in Port to make it a round trip!

Christopher's Quality Meats


25 High St

Wauchope NSW 2446

(02) 6585 2113


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/15)

I'll call in there next time we go to the movies at Laurieton.


----------



## drsmurto (6/5/15)

For anyone in Adelaide, the Meat Market has sides of goat on special this week for $7.48/kg. No affiliation, just a happy customer.


----------



## Mikeyr (6/5/15)

Yep Hornsby is a good place to get ya goat

Damn hard i agree to find mutton


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/15)

I like Hogget. Much more flavour than lamb.

But try and get it and it cost you an arm and a leg...in days of old, you couldnt give Hogget away


----------



## pat_00 (6/5/15)

Mr B said:


> "Dear Butcher, can I please have some pork"
> 
> "Sure mate, here ya go"
> 
> ...


You mean you don't discuss modern geo-politics with your butcher?

My reasoning is, when I buy pork at the supermarket it's 50/50 chance that it is male pig. And male pig can be really stinky to a lot of people, myself included. I have bought pork that I just could not eat as it stank so much it made gag. So they don't have to be a rhodes scholar, just know what they are selling.

It's a pheromone thing, it's called "boar taint" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boar_taint


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/15)

pat_00 said:


> It's a pheromone thing, it's called "boar taint" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boar_taint


Unrelated to boar taint but I just picked this up in the article:

"In some countries, such as Australia, pigs are slaughtered at a younger age."

could this be why it's so hard to find proper meaty american style pork ribs? No matter what butcher I go to, there is never as much meat on them as seen on my favourite TV show "BBQ Pitmasters"


----------



## menoetes (6/5/15)

Love me some goat in a curry. A friend of the family lives on property out the back of Mt Cootha and they shoot and bbq whole goats on their land all the time.

Ismails Halal Butcher in McWhirters, Fortitude Valley is pretty sweet. They always have a variety of goat meat as well as a damn fine spicy meatloaf and some nice sausages. I used to shop there often back when I worked in the Valley. Cheap meat being sold there in general.

My local Butcher here in Oxley gets goat in once a week and can't keep it on the shelf. He's a nice guy who's working his ass off to compete with the new Woolworths that opened across the road about a year back, so I'll forgive him for not saving me some


----------



## mje1980 (6/5/15)

Love a goat curry. 

Current fave meat is slow cooked beef brisket. Not easy to get hold of either.


----------



## WarmerBeer (6/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Unrelated to boar taint but I just picked this up in the article:
> 
> "In some countries, such as Australia, pigs are slaughtered at a younger age."
> 
> could this be why it's so hard to find proper meaty american style pork ribs? No matter what butcher I go to, there is never as much meat on them as seen on my favourite TV show "BBQ Pitmasters"


That is absolutely correct.

It's purely a commercial decision based on what the Australian public preferred, and due to the 'lean meat' campaign of the last couple of years, majority of our pork is slaughtered before it gets a chance to get nice'n'fatty. 

On the other hand, I've recently swapped from pork ribs to beef short ribs, using exactly the same 3-2-1 methods, with delicious, meaty, results


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/15)

it's a bloody outrage that's what it is. I love beef ribs but I really want to nail a perfect rack of pork ribs too.


----------



## earle (6/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's a bloody outrage that's what it is. I love beef ribs but I really want to nail a perfect rack of pork ribs too.


I love a perfect rack


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/15)




----------



## WarmerBeer (6/5/15)

Reminds me of Peter Jackson's seminal Meet the Feebles.


----------



## Grott (6/5/15)

> For anyone in Adelaide, the Meat Market has sides of goat on special this week for $7.48/kg. No affiliation, just a happy customer.


Good butchers, so are Specialty Foods at Hindmarsh.


----------



## Mr B (6/5/15)

pat_00 said:


> You mean you don't discuss modern geo-politics with your butcher?
> 
> My reasoning is, when I buy pork at the supermarket it's 50/50 chance that it is male pig. And male pig can be really stinky to a lot of people, myself included. I have bought pork that I just could not eat as it stank so much it made gag. So they don't have to be a rhodes scholar, just know what they are selling.
> 
> It's a pheromone thing, it's called "boar taint" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boar_taint


I rather not indulge in males either 

Fair point, the little scenario that captured my mind had no grounding in anything other than silliness, soz bout that

"What kind of pig?"

"It's a boar"

"No really, I'm interested"

............


----------



## stux (7/5/15)

Most of the little pork rib racks you get have been cut in half. You can sometimes get the whole rack, and its much more american style then.

The trick though is to look through the available "american style" ribs at various supermarkets and stuff and see if you can find any which have been cut generously with nice thick plump sections and no "shiners".

I keep my eye out and every now and again bring home one small rack... they all go in the freezer and then when its time to do some smoking i'll defrost six or so.

Of course its better fresh... but at least they're juicy.

BTW, for those wondering (and I've had a few PMs), my local butcher is East Blaxland Butcher

https://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Blaxland-Butchery/178859105497408

I've had him prepare a dry aged standing rib roast before 

Another butcher that I go to when I want a special cut of beef is K&A Quality Meats

https://www.facebook.com/pages/K-A-Quality-Meats/265890603454699

Although they're in a shopping centre, they're the only butcher in the area I found that "breaks beef" on a daily basis... so I was able to get US style brisket, etc at short notice. Unfortunately, Aussie cattle are generally smaller than the US ones, and your run of the mill butcher just gets cryopacked prime cuts in rather than the whole carcass.

FWIW, I recommend whole chuck instead of brisket if you're going to slow smoke it...

I've bought a number of whole lambs and pigs from Pastoral Prime Country Fresh Meat... they're essentially a wholesale butcher, so they supply the other butchers with their prime cuts.

http://www.pastoralprimemeat.com.au

Website says they do goat. 9.99$/kg for diced baby goat.

When getting a whole pig (or a side), you can specify exactly how you want it broken up (if you want it broken up), so I can get a whole belly, and all the ribs, shoulders as big as you can make them, just remove the hocks for loads of pulled pork!, and a whole pork leg or multiple leg roasts. The butcher will even send off your pork legs to the hammery if you want, although the best thing is to just swap your leg for one he's had done earlier...

So, that's three good butchers in the lower blue mountains through to penrith area


----------



## bradsbrew (7/5/15)

**** i love meat.


----------



## jyo (7/5/15)

My local butcher is a grumpy old bugger. Won't give me the time of day or engage in any sort of conversation, but damn he sells good steaks.


----------



## shaunous (7/5/15)

bradsbrew said:


> **** i love meat.


 Bet u do...


----------



## shaunous (7/5/15)

On the topic of goat, Bribie we have a mob of 20+ goats running free around our property at Glen Innes, 2 billies in amongst them. Your more then welcome to them if you help me butcher. (I've never butchered goat so maybe bring someone useful).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/15)

shaunous said:


> On the topic of goat, Bribie we have a mob of 20+ goats running free around our property at Glen Innes, 2 billies in amongst them. Your more then welcome to them if you help me butcher. (I've never butchered goat so maybe bring someone useful).


Farking count me in next time your going up....


MMmmmmm....free range goat...


----------



## Blind Dog (7/5/15)

bradsbrew said:


> **** i love meat.



It might just be me, but you are still talking cooking?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/15)

bradsbrew said:


> **** i love meat.


Mmmmm...OK.....


----------



## shaunous (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Farking count me in next time your going up....
> 
> 
> MMmmmmm....free range goat...


Deal.



You bring the firewood... Got to *-15*c* twice last year, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## sp0rk (8/5/15)

shaunous said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring the firewood... Got to *-15*c* twice last year, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


CRABs hunting meet!
I'll bring the bike to round em up


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

sp0rk said:


> CRABs hunting meet!
> I'll bring the bike to round em up


SOLD


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

Remember boys, if you can't shoot well, shoot lots.

We can watch Brokeback Mountain on someone's laptop and get INSPIRED!


----------



## sponge (8/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Remember boys, if you can't shoot well, shoot lots.
> 
> We can watch Brokeback Mountain on someone's laptop and get INSPIRED!


Not sure if inspired is the right word...


But god it sounds good.


----------



## HBHB (8/5/15)

While we can get goat locally on a daily basis, it's cubed up and full of bone shards courtesy of being run through a band saw while it's frozen. OK for curries, but we have to order 2 weeks in advance to get a leg, back straps or shoulders. Worth the wait though.

I think about all the goats that we shot years back and left them laying in the paddocks covered in fly bait granules...these days some of the larger stations make more out of feral goats than the sheep that used to roam them.

What gets me is that freeking rabbit (underground mutton) now sells for higher prices than prime beef. Go figure.


----------



## DU99 (8/5/15)

:icon_offtopic: The butcher i frequent is a wholesaler ,open to the public and he has _pickled pork,with that fat around it.nice on a cold day with mash/veg.Also noticed our local coles store has diced goat pieces._


----------



## Brewman_ (8/5/15)

I need a butcher!
I don't have a goat but do have a flock of my sheep and neighbours sheep eating my gardens since there are no fences after the storms.

They're all going to the Butcher!!

Hey on the rabbit prices, that blows me away, I noticed that too. They are a very good lean meat, but I don't get the price.


----------



## Blind Dog (8/5/15)

sponge said:


> Not sure if inspired is the right word...
> 
> 
> But god it sounds good.


Reckon you should talk to bradsbrew...


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Reckon you should talk to bradsbrew...


Sometimes one just has to shake one's head and say wtf did i just say


----------



## Blind Dog (9/5/15)

Is 'shake one's head' another euphemism?


----------



## Engibeer (10/5/15)

https://www.google.com.au/maps/@-26.68865,153.006563,3a,75y,284.59h,46.1t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sGEIt8EfValkAAAQp4w2hlw!2e0!3e2!6m1!1e1


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/15)

Wauchope farmers markets is on in a couple of weeks so I'll be getting me up the highway for some veggies and also hit the butcher in town. I'll give him a bell the week before to find out what goatiness is available.

brewman, they are lovely little pet lambs... how could you do it? It will break RdeVjun's heart as he really bonded with them when he rounded them up for you the other week. :unsure:


----------



## jlm (10/5/15)

Spent the arvo digging post holes (the $300 Ebay auger actually starts and works......pleasantly surprised) for my goat fence. Only 200m on fencing to run, plus the hot wires (which is more like 800m), and I'll have a couple of boer does waiting for a future buck (buck pen completion......next year).

On the topic of rabbit.......they're pretty easy to raise for meat. A mate was crossing British giants over NZ giants in a shed about 3m x 4m and was eating rabbit twice a week. You need to be vigilant with the cleaning if you want to keep the smell down, and also keep out the mozzies (and maybe vaccinate against mixy too), but these things were dressing out around 1.5 kg. Biggest was over 2.

Unfortunatley he's had to give it up due to work getting in the way, so I've grabbed his cages to run quail in. Another under appreciated source of protein.


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/15)

I love rabbit, when I was a kid in the UK after WW2 guys would come round the doors at our council estate with bunches of rabbits hanging off their bike handlebars, and Mam could buy two freshly shot rabbits for two shillings. She'd skin and gut them and make a really nice stew. Spit out the buckshot onto the side of the plate.

I believe many an Aussie teenager made their pocket money that way as well.

I like them even more since I discovered that they taste similar to cat.


----------



## jlm (10/5/15)

Funnily enough, while working in the Furneux group of islands, I had a chat to bloke who'd actually eaten cat. On purpose, while full of piss. Not really that palatable apparently. He reckons in the morning he went to switch on the radio but instead turned on the electric frying pan that he'd cooked his mum's cat in the night before. Long story short.......if you want a stink that clings to the curtains in your mum's place, heat up the little bit of rendered cat fat left over from last night's piss up and let the vapour infiltrate its way through the house.


----------



## shaunous (10/5/15)

Sweet Mother Of God JLM!!!!

Your mate wins this round.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/15)

jlm said:


> Funnily enough, while working in the Furneux group of islands, I had a chat to bloke who'd actually eaten cat. On purpose, while full of piss. Not really that palatable apparently. He reckons in the morning he went to switch on the radio but instead turned on the electric frying pan that he'd cooked his mum's cat in the night before. Long story short.......if you want a stink that clings to the curtains in your mum's place, heat up the little bit of rendered cat fat left over from last night's piss up and let the vapour infiltrate its way through the house.


You win


Although


When I lived and worked in Junee, had a good mate that was a crack shot ( and Commobeweath dart champion ) with a Tike .17 on fox's

Used to go shooting with in in my morry ute

Back in the day good skins payed $30ea

He had skins nailed all over the verandah and anything wood during winter, even the side of the house...

Fur buyer came during winter 3 times during winter and he would make a grand or so every time

**** the place used to stink

Only shooter who I knew could shoot a match box at 500...and bitch that it was off center...and blame himself


----------



## Florian (11/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> "In some countries, such as Australia, pigs are slaughtered at a younger age."
> 
> could this be why it's so hard to find proper meaty american style pork ribs? No matter what butcher I go to, there is never as much meat on them as seen on my favourite TV show "BBQ Pitmasters"


You mean like my 4pm breakfast in Las Vegas yesterday?


----------



## indica86 (11/5/15)

Holy **** that looks disgustingly yummy.

Just grabbed a side of goat for $60. $11.60 kg now but that's all good.


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/15)

Yay, I'm taking a friend down to the John Hunter hospital in Newcastle for a checkup on Wednesday and it the same suburb is Hunter Valley Chicken and Game, and round the corner at Adamstown is Food Point (restaurant and catering mob open to the public as well) that both stock Boomer Boer goat body parts.

Then off to Beaumont Street to stock up on Indian spices and other consumables, pig out at Raj's then check out a Dans and an Aldi Liquor.

Bribie salivates uncontrollably.

Over the last few weeks I have spoken to at least five butchers about goat in the Taree and Wingham area, and each time I get the nervous look "please let this strange man die on the spot so I can get back to hacking up some loin chops".

Feckwits.

BTW, the Wauchope butchers are changing hands and don't do goat at the moment, but the new lady who is taking over raises some goats on her property and might put a few through.


----------



## crowmanz (31/5/15)

I was watching ABC recently and a few drought affected farmers have changed from sheep to goat. Originally by rounding up the wild goats. The goats being more hardy are thriving and are helping the farmers get through the drought. However, all the goat meat was for export, none stayed in Aus.


----------



## wombil (31/5/15)

Talking about rabbit a while ago ,but did you know?
Around the 1920's Australia's biggest export,including wool,wheat and beef, was rabbit meat?
Then the cow cockies got pissed off and brought in the myxomotosis.
Looks like I spelled it wrong but wgaf.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/5/15)

Last week my wife was near the Irish butchers shop in Kew, rang and asked me if I wanted anything I asked for some black and some white pudding. Now I can't remember explaining the difference between black & white puddings but she could, and proceeded to ask the butcher how he separated the white blood cells from the red blood cells to get the 2 different puddings, needless to say I got my ear bent when she got home.


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/15)

OT but Aldi have continental style black puddings on sale at the moment. Only three bucks. I bought a heap and froze them. They are blacker than in the photo.

When we were in Scotland in 2000 we ended up in a food court at a shopping centre and there was a Scottish food outlet selling haggis and chips, deep fried battered meat pies, white pudding etc. SWMBO quite liked black pudding (polite little slices Aussie style) and I ordered haggis.

When the Black Pud'n arrived it was a massive thing like something from Naughty but nice hanging over the plate at each end. :blink: Awesome. Haggis was great as well.


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/15)

Getting back to the off topic at hand, when I was living in New Mexico there was an old man who would come round the offices in our neighborhood selling tamales, nice and spicy. I probably ate about 500 of them over a couple years. Then he disappeared. I read in the paper that the police found him dead at home, no one to miss him so it'd been awhile. And they stopped counting at 1000 cat skulls in the pit in the back yard. Tasty tamales though. 

Did I say I like goat? Kid Piccata. Damn fine eating.


----------



## Danwood (31/5/15)

You thought your nose was running because of the chillies ?

Nope, you're just allergic to cats...who knew !


----------



## Topher (31/5/15)

Butcher near me has a good range of odd animals. ******* expensive....but always the best meat. The best steaks i have ever had are always from him.

Asked about a whole kid goat on behalf of a friend for her Greek easter last year. He got on the phone straight to the farmer and could tell me what is available. Thats service.


----------



## sp0rk (1/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Yay, I'm taking a friend down to the John Hunter hospital in Newcastle for a checkup on Wednesday and it the same suburb is Hunter Valley Chicken and Game, and round the corner at Adamstown is Food Point (restaurant and catering mob open to the public as well) that both stock Boomer Boer goat body parts.
> 
> Then off to Beaumont Street to stock up on Indian spices and other consumables, pig out at Raj's then check out a Dans and an Aldi Liquor.


If you're going to be on Beaumont St, get yourself down to The Blind Monk for a few tasty beers
It's just a few shops north of Guzman Y Gomez, across the road from the IGA


----------



## Aces High (1/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Yay, I'm taking a friend down to the John Hunter hospital in Newcastle for a checkup on Wednesday and it the same suburb is Hunter Valley Chicken and Game, and round the corner at Adamstown is Food Point (restaurant and catering mob open to the public as well) that both stock Boomer Boer goat body parts.
> 
> Then off to Beaumont Street to stock up on Indian spices and other consumables, pig out at Raj's then check out a Dans and an Aldi Liquor.
> 
> ...


My mate is still pushing me to take a few goats off his hands. Bribie, how do you feel about helping me to turn live goats into curry ingredients? Might be a few months off that happening, but we can stock the freezers up when it does


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/15)

I'll bring da axes




give me a text if anything you need from newy


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/15)

Mission accomplished.

Two fresh legs, bone in from Hunter Chicken and Game, and two kilo packs of frozen diced goat (no bone) from Raj's on Beaumont Street Hamilton.

The legs were $17 a kilo, ouch, but they are from Boomer Boers farmed goats up at Dorrigo - guaranteed young virgin cheerleader goats unmolested by AHB members - and are supposedly top quality.

The diced goat originates from Darwich halal butchers at Lakemba, but a more reasonable $10.50 per kilo.

Good enough for da Grand Mufti, good enough for me, _Mashallah. _

Now let there be curry, biryani, slow roast goat leg in Persian spices.......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> The diced goat originates from Darwich halal butchers at Lakemba, but a more reasonable $10.50 per kilo.
> 
> Good enough for da Grand Mufti, good enough for me, _Mashallah. _


Did you pay the terrorism tax separately or was it included in the price


----------



## SBOB (3/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Did you pay the terrorism tax separately or was it included in the price


Pretty sure those prices included GST .....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

GST on a terrorism tax..... NOICE.


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/15)

Now there's a new aspect. I wonder if the chimp knows about this.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Dont let the redneck's and Australian Defence League get wind that the Gov is taking GST from the Muslims for Halal....


----------



## Feldon (11/11/16)

Bump

Anyone in Melbourne's east looking for diced goat meat, just spotted it at Direct Fresh in Bayswater for $13/kilo.

http://direcfresh.com.au/

Good sized chunks.

Edit: it's in the back right-hand corner of the shop, lower shelf.


----------



## mofox1 (11/11/16)

Feldon said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone in Melbourne's east looking for diced goat meat, just spotted it at Direct Fresh in Bayswater for $13/kilo.
> 
> ...


Nice find! I might give them a go tomorrow.


----------



## Curly79 (12/11/16)

My neighbours goat keeps ******* my fence and eating my plants. You can have him for free as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/16)

mofox1 said:


> Nice find! I might give them a go tomorrow.


Yer got yer leftie righties mixed up... One tray left.


----------



## Feldon (12/11/16)

mofox1 said:


> Yer got yer leftie righties mixed up... One tray left.


Sorry about that. I over-thought it. Originally I put left-hand side, then changed it because thought that the way the place is laid out its really the right-hand side (opposite end to where the butchers are hacking into the carcasses). Anyway, there are only four corners so I knew you'd find it eventually.

Last one, eh. Probably shows how popular it is and how difficult it can be to source. I didn't get any myself but will next time if its back in stock. I went there to get a whole oyster blade but found they only had packs of three which was too much. Could have asked them to divide a pack but those poor butchers looked so flat out I didn't want to bother them. But nice to see real butchers in action, and apprentices too. Almost poetry watching them fly through a side of meat.

Was eying off those whole briskets too. Never cooked one, but they come up all the time on the US cooking shows. Plan on BBQing one soon. Also picked up a bag of salami off-cute for $6/kilo.

Anyway, have drifted off- topic. So to remedy that...


----------



## Coodgee (12/11/16)

Curly79 said:


> My neighbours goat keeps ******* my fence


I heard they get quite hormonal in breeding season but that's one horny goat!


----------



## manticle (9/8/17)

Halal butcher just opened up near my work, cooking goat curry right now.

Been missed.


----------



## MHB (10/8/17)

Indian restraint near here does a very good goat curry, not even Halal (or even Kosher) - just tasty, which is the decider for me.
Mark


----------

